# Goat Treat recipe?



## DebianDog (Aug 9, 2009)

I saw they sell little "goat treats" and was wondering what you folks used for treats or if there was a good recipe out there for a goat treat?

I found this one but wonder if it has the "right" stuff

1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup shortening
1 egg
1/2 cup molasses
2 cups sifted flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 cups quick-cooking oats
Cream sugar and shortening together in a large mixing bowl. Add egg and molasses; beat well. Add sifted dry ingredients and mix well. Add vanilla then stir in oatmeal. Drop from teaspoon onto greased baking sheet. Bake at 375° for 10 to 12 minutes, until done.
Makes about 4 dozen oatmeal molasses cookies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks like a cookie recipe I would eat -- and goats just love cookies


----------



## DebianDog (Aug 9, 2009)

So ginger snap or animal crackers are O.K.?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

YUP


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds good..... thanks for the recipe .... :wink: :thumbup:


----------

